# موسوعة الطيران والمحركات النفاثة - Flight & Jet Engines



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيران والمحركات النفاثة - Flight & Jet Engines



موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موضوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*Jet Engines*

*المحركات التوربينية (النفاثة) المستخدمة فى الطائرات 

Jet Engines

-----------------------------



--------------------



----------------------------



-------------------------



---------------------------------------



----------------------------------



--------------------------------------



--------------------------------------



-----------------------------------
​*​
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*كيف تطير الطائرة*

*كيف يعمل محرك الطائرة 
وكيف تطير الطائرة 

 هذه فكرة بسيطة لغير المتخصصين لفهم أسلوب عمل المحرك النفاث 

يدخل الهواء من مدخل خاص مسلوب أوسع من الخارج وأضيق من الداخل ويسمى Intake أو Nozzle

يمر على الكمبورسيور المتعدد المراحل وهو كمبوريسور أفقى ذو ريش كثيرة ومع السرعة يقوم بضغط الهواء عبر مراحله حتى يصل الضغط إلى أعلى مستوى 

ثم يدخل الهواء المضغوط إلى غرفة الإشتعال فيقوم بالإنفجار كما فى السيارة بالضبط 

ويخرج الهواء العادم ليدخل على التوربينة التى هى الأخرى أفقية ومتعددة المراحل أو ذات مرحلة واحدة والتوربينة كما نعلم بها ريش كثيرة 

فيضرب الغاز الحار ريش التوربينة مما يجعلها تدور بسرعات عالية جدا وبالتالى يدور عمودها الرئيسي ليولد العزم والحركة المطلوبين 

يخرج الغاز العادم من مخرج مسلوب أيضا ولكن شكله عكس المدخل أى أوسع من الداخل وأضيق من الخارج ، ويسمى Diffuser 

فيخرج الغاز العادم بقوة إندفاع كبيرة وهذا الذى يحرك الطائرة بقوة دفع عالية جدا 

تسير الطائرة حتى تصل إلى سرعة 200 كيلو متر فى الساعة أو أكثر قليلا وعندها يحرك الطيار الأجنحة ليرفع ضغط الهواء - الذى يقابل الطائرة مع قوة إندفاعها - مقدمة الطائرة إلى الأعلى 

وبإندفاع الغازات المشتعلة أى العادم من الخلف ترتفع الطائرة وهكذا حتى تصل إلى إرتفاع يصير فيه ضغط الهواء تحت الطائرة قادر على حملها ونظام الدفع النفاث يحافظ على إندفاع الطائرة فى طريقها 
​
هذه كانت لمحة بسيطة لغير المتخصصين ، والله أعلم 
​*​​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*turbofan*

*


-------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​*​​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*محركات الطائرات*




-------------------------------------------------


​


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## قادر منصور (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياباشا انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه أحسن حاجه أدع الله أن يعطيك جناحين تطير بهما في الجنه مع جعفر الطيار رضي الله عنه


----------



## ابومارية (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخ مصطفى 

جزاكم الله خيرا

آمل منكم الإشارة في حالة الإنتهاء من الموضوع 

لكي نعرف ثم نقرر ما نقوم به حيال الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

بشرى سارة لقد قسمت لكم الكتاب لأنه ضخم ليس من حيث عدد الصفحات ولكن ضخم فى سعته بالميجا فهو حوالى 48 ميجا 

الجزء الأول 

http://ifile.it/g8p21ce





http://ifile.it/g8p21ce​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

الجزء الثاني 

http://ifile.it/bkncgwx​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أبريل 2009)

الله يباركلك ياباشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك اخي مصطفى
الموسوعة رائعة
وتستحق التقييم


----------



## باسم40 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## باسم40 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------

